# Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte



## Rainbow007 (1. Juli 2010)

*Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Ich suche für meinen neuen Computer eine TV Karte. Empfangsart ist Satellit deswegen braucht sie einen Coax-Eingang sollte ja klar sein.

Ich brauch keine HD Karte, da man für HD zurzeit noch zahlen muss.

Die Karte muss nicht unbedingt aufnehmen können es reicht normales Fernsehen. 

Betreibssystem wird Windows 7 64 bit muss also damit funktionieren. 

Mainboard wird ein http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pID=3305http://b.gzhls.at/information.pnghttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-95926&nmerk=501662http://b.gzhls.at/delete.pnghttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-95926&merke=501662http://b.gzhls.at/add.pngGigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R, X58, die Karte muss natürlich dazu passen .

Hoffe ihr könnt mir eine gute und günstige Karte empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Also, die hier scheint - vor allem für den Preis - ziemlich gut zu sein: Technisat SkyStar 2 TV PCI (4094/3733) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier alternate: ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Empfangstechnik - TV-Karten - Sat (DVB-S) - TechniSat SkyStar 2 TV PVR Komplett sind 90 Meinungen und 4 Sterne, ich denke, das ist wohl ganz o.k, oder ^^ 

auch amazon: Technisat SkyStar 2 DVB-S PC TV Karte inkl.: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Und siehe beim Hersteller "Leistungsmerkmale": TechniSat SkyStar S2 multimedia [4103/3734] is auch für win7 64bit.


Musst vlt. mal vorsichtshalber googlen mit dem Modell + deinem Boardchipsatz oder -modell.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Die SkyStar ist schon etwas altbacken, setz lieber auf ne Tevii S470 oder S660.


----------



## Rainbow007 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Danke erstmal schau sie mir heute Mittag mal an, vielleicht kommen bis dahin noch mehr Empfehlungen.


----------



## TheRammbock (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Da ich mich auch gerade mit TV Karten für DVB-S beschäftige, ist mir die Hauppauge WinTV HVR-3300 ins Auge gefallen. Vielleicht ist diese ja auch was für dich ...


----------



## Rainbow007 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Die Tevii S470 gefällt mir gut, doch mir ist aufgefallen das sie einen PCI E x1 Platz belegt und da meine Grafikarte die Luft nach oben "pustete" blockt diese den Luftstrom ein wenig. Kennt ihr eine gute PCI Tv Karte ?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

http://www.tevii.com/Products_S460_1.asp
http://www.tevii.com/Products_S464_1.asp
http://www.tevii.com/Products_S470_1.asp

Die oberen beiden dürften für dich interessant sein.


----------



## Rainbow007 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Ich glaube ich hole mir die USB Tv Karte von Tevii, die S660 sollte laut mehrern Berichten im Internet auf Win 7 64 bit ohne Problme funktionieren und sonst auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Das tut sie auch, ich hab das Vorgängermodell, die S650 und bin vollkommen zufrieden, wobei es einen Kritikpunkt bei der gibt, der jedoch bei der S660 behoben wurde - der USB Anschluss sitzt vorne. Zudem wurden in der S660 auch bessere Bauteile verbaut und die Kühlung verbessert.


----------



## Rainbow007 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Da die beiden Shops bei dennen ich die Teile meines neuen PC bestellen will diese Karte nicht vorrätig haben. Würde ich gerne eure Meinung zur 

PCI DVB-S Hauppauge WinTV Nova-SE2

wissen.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

TV Karten Problem (WinTV Nova-s) - Windows 7 Multimedia

Soll anscheinend nicht so gut sein.

Zudem kann die kein HD.

TeVii S464, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim DVBshop hab ich auch schon bestellt, die sind nicht schlecht und es ist ja egal, ob du bei einem oder 2 Händler bestellst.


----------



## Rainbow007 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Laut mehrern Quellen funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei unter Win 7. Es kann zwar sicher mal zu Problemen kommen aber auch bei deinem angegebenen Link hatten viele die Karte und sie funktionierte.

HD brauche ich nicht. HD-Fernsehen kostet in Deutschland (bzw. bei ARD und ZDF demnächst).

Bestelle wahrscheinlich schon bei 2 Shops und da ich dann noch mal ca 10 Euro mehr zahl durch Versand nehme ich glaube ich lieber die Karte.


----------



## Dragonix (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*



> HD brauche ich nicht. HD-Fernsehen kostet in Deutschland (bzw. bei ARD und ZDF demnächst).


Nur so aus Interesse: Wo hast du das her? Das einzige was kostet ist der HD+ Mist von Pro7, Sat1, ...
Das Erste HD, ZDF HD, arte HD, Anixe HD und ServusTV HD (wobei sich mir bei den letzteren beiden die Sinnfrage stellt), und, falls du auf 28,2° guckst BBC HD und ITV1 HD sind alle frei empfangbar. Und ich hab nichts davon gehört, dass sich das in der näheren Zeit ändern sollte?!

Zur TeVii: Ich hab die nie wirklich mit der Originalsoftware zum laufen gebracht (bzw habs dann auch irgendwann nicht mehr probiert), da sie einwandfrei unter Kaffeine (Linux) bzw ProgDVB (Windows) rennt.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Bei mir geht se einwandfrei mit der originalen...


----------



## Dragonix (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Empfängst du mehrere Satelliten?
Die ersten paar Transponder scannt der bei mir ganz normal.. aber dann wechselter lustigerweisse einfach so auf den anderen Satelliten. Kenn ich nur von falschen DiSEqC Einstellungen (wenn überhaupt). Naja, wie gesagt, mit ProgDVB und unter Linux rennt sie auch gut


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Komisch.

Richtiges Band eingestellt?


----------



## Rainbow007 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Es hieß mal das ARD und ZDF erst ab einem bestimmten Jahr kostenlos in HD senden wollen und davor nicht, hat sich anscheinend geändert, trotzdem brauche ich HD nicht, da bis die großen Privat Sender in HD senden es noch ne ganze Zeit lang daueren.

Und normales Fernsehen sieht meiner Meinung nach auch nur minimal schlechter aus.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

ZDF, Arte, ARD usw. werden immer kostenlos sein, denn du hast sie ja mit der GEZ bezahlt, auch die privaten senden in HD, jedoch brauchst du dann den Ci Kram und darfst jährlich 50€ blechen, bei diesen Sendern (RTL, Pro7, Sat1, RTL2), halt den bekannten privaten wären mir es die 50€ nicht wert - Müll bleibt Müll, auch wenn er ne bessere Auflösung hat.


----------



## Lesso (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Ich hab diese hier:
TerraTec Cinergy S2

Läuft bei mir unter Win7 6bit tadellos, seit mehr als nem halben Jahr.
Nur das Zappen könnte schneller gehen, aber für den Preis super Support und auch Zubehör.


----------



## ShadowAMD (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche Kkaufempfehlung für eine TV Karte*

Hi, 

ich hoffe meien Antwort kommt nicht zu spät. 

Währe USB auch ne Option ??

Dann würde ich dir die Terratec HTC XS USB empfehlen, 

kannst damit:
Analog TV,
DVB-C,
DVB-T 
empfangen. 

Funktioniert gut auch mit WIn 7 

MFG


----------

